

How the demise of Adobe Fireworks will change our workflow - bitteralmond
http://subvert.ca/Blog/fireworks-change

======
callmevlad
It was sad to see both Fireworks (and Dreamweaver, in a previous life) get
progressively less and less attention from Adobe over the years. I wonder what
kind of web development tools we would have available today if Adobe never
acquired Macromedia and let it keep innovating.

The fact that such a complex workflow (creating static designs, outsourcing
coding, manually integrating with a backend, etc) is still being asked of
creatives in 2013 boggles my mind.

With a bunch of web-focused tools just now starting to get off the ground -
like Easel, Divshot, Jetstrap, Webflow (my company), Froont, Jetstrap, Macaw,
etc etc - it's exciting to see Adobe get some real competition in the web
space. The demise of Fireworks may actually be a blessing in disguise in the
long term.

------
gte910h
Does someone have a good app that does "Change canvas size" a la Fireworks? I
use this function of the app more than any other by an order of magnitude.

~~~
justncase80
Can you explain this feature? I'm not familiar with fireworks but would like
to understand what you mean.

~~~
gte910h
So in many applications, you can strech the entire raster image by changing
the image size.

So say it's 100x100 px, and you have a picture of an A on it

When you change it to 100x120 px, you will then have a stretched A

Change canvas size has a selection of 9 buttons specifying where to put the
original image, then increases picture size, without stretching the image. So
if you click the top middle button, you will then get your extra 20 pixels
added to the bottom with no deformation of the art on the rest.

This is FANTASTIC in UI work when something is one or two pixels off, or
you're decomposing one image into many.

